# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  قاعدة نفيسة للشاطبي من المقاصد الشافية عن القياس في النحو

## أبو مالك العوضي

قال الإمام أبو إسحاق الشاطبي رحمه الله (790) في مقاصده الشافية (4 / 180 - 181):

(( غير أن هاهنا قاعدة يجب التنبيه عليها في الكلام على هذا النظم، وما ارتكب صاحبه فيه وفي غيره، وذلك أن المعتمد في القياس عند واضعيه الأولين إنما هو اتباع صلب كلام العرب وما هو الأكثر فيه؛ فنظروا إلى ما كثر مثلا كثرة مسترسلة الاستعمال فضبطوه ضبطا ينقاس ويتكلم بمثله لأنه من صريح كلامهم، وما وجدوه من ذلك لم يكثر كثرة توازي تلك الكثرة ولم يشع في الاستعمال نظروا: هل له من معارض في قياس كلامهم أم لا؟ فما لم يكن له معارض أجروا فيه القياس أيضا، لأنهم علموا أن العرب لو استعملت مثله لكان على هذا القياس، كما قالوا في النسب إلى فعولة: فَعَليّ، ولم يذكروا منه في السماع إلا شنئيا في شنوءة، فقاسوا عليه أمثاله لعدم المعارض له، فصار بمثابة الكلي الذي لم يوجد من جزئياته إلا واحد كشمس وقمر، وكذلك إذا تكافأ السماعان في الكثرة بحيث يصح القياس على كل واحد منهما وإن كانا متعارضين في الظاهر لأن ذلك راجع إلى جواز الوجهين كلغة الحجازيين وبني تميم في إعمال (ما) وإهمالها، والتقديم والتأخير في المبتدأ مع الخبر، والفاعل مع المفعول، وغير ذلك، فليس في الحقيقة بتعارض، لا سيما إن كانا في لغتين مفترقتين، فإن اللغات المفترقة ألسنة متباينة، وقياسات مستقلة، فلا تعارض فيها البتة، وإن قلَّت إحداهما بالإضافة إلى الأخرى، إلا أن تضعف جدا فلها حكمها، وأما الوجهان في اللغة الواحدة فحكمهما ما ذكر، وما كان له معارض توقفوا في القياس عليه، ووقفوه على محله، إذا كان المعارض له مقيسا، وذلك كدخول (أن) في خبر (كاد) تشبيها بعسى، لو أعملنا نحن القياس في إدخالها لانحرفت لنا قاعدة عدم إدخالها، مع أنه الشائع في السماع. وهذا كله مبين في الأصول )).


تعليقات:
أولا: قوله (مبين في الأصول) كرره مرارا في هذا الكتاب، وقد كنت أظنه يعني أصول الفقه، غير أنه ترجح لي أنه يعني كتابا من تصنيفه في أصول النحو ، فواحسرتاه على فِقدان مثل هذا الكتاب .
ثانيا: هذا الأصل الذي بينه الشاطبي غاب عن كثير من المعاصرين، وخاصة الذين يزعمون تجديد النحو، وكذلك غاب عن كثير من قرارات المجامع اللغوية، وغاب عن كثير من المصنفين في الأخطاء الشائعة، ولو عرف هذا الأصل واتضح لهم لأزال عنهم كثيرا من الإشكالات التي يوردونها عمدا أو سهوا .
ثالثا: بفهم هذا الأصل الذي ذكره الشاطبي والتأمل فيه يعرف خطأ من يطعنون على النحويين بأنهم يتقولون على العرب وغير ذلك من الترهات ؛ مع أن غاية ما عند هؤلاء جهلهم بمقاصد النحويين .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الفائدة. وهاهنا وقفتان:
الأولى : أن في قول من يقول "تقسيم الكلام مبني على الاستقراء التام" نظر ، والأولى أنه أغلبي لا تاماً بحيث لا يدع شيئاً. والأقرب هنا أن يقال تقسيم عقلي كما أشار إلى ذلك ابن الخباز فيما نقله ابن هشام في شذور الذهب.
الثاني: أستغرب (وأستبعد) أن يغيب عن أذهان الكثيرين - كما ذكرت -  الأصل الذي قرره الشاطبي هنا لأن من نافلة القول أن القياس أغلبي ، لن يقول أحد أن النحاة تبينوا كلام واستعمال العرب كله من أوله إلى آخره ، ثم وضعوا الأقيسة. ولكن للمنادين بالتجديد متمسكات أُخَر.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله يا شيخنا الفاضل

أما أولا فلا أدري أذكرتها استطرادا أم لها علاقة بالموضوع، فأين الاستقراء التام في كلام الشاطبي؟
ثم إن الاستقراء التام يصح ادعاؤه إن توارد عليه الأئمة مئات السنين؛ لأن وجود ما يخالف هذا الاستقراء ممتنع وجوده بعد ذلك.

وأما ثانيا فمقصودي استنادهم في القياس إلى بعض المسموع مع أن ما يعارضه من المسموع أكثر بكثير.
يقول عباس حسن : وهل يراد أكثر من ثلاثين مثالا لأي قاعدة ليقاس عليها ؟!
ويقول المجمع اللغوي : جمع مثل مصيبة على مصائب قياسي لورود نحو عشرين مثالا، مع أنها شواذ بالاتفاق .
ومحمد خليفة التونسي، وأنستاس الكرملي، وشوقي ضيف، وغيرهم كثيرون استعملوا هذا المعنى في إجازة بعض الأشياء .
فهذا هو مقصودي بالكثيرين.

----------


## عربي

> تعليقات:
> أولا: قوله (مبين في الأصول) كرره مرارا في هذا الكتاب، وقد كنت أظنه يعني أصول الفقه، غير أنه ترجح لي أنه يعني كتابا من تصنيفه في أصول النحو ، فواحسرتاه على فِقدان مثل هذا الكتاب .


أكرمك الله هلا بينت لنا كيف ترجح لديكم ذلك ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ترجح لي ذلك من هذا النص وما شابهه؛ لأنه قال (هذا كله مبين في الأصول)، وكتب الأصول خلو من مثل هذه المباحث.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا. ما ذكرته هو من باب الشيء بالشيء يذكر .
فائــدة : 
مصداقاً لكلام الشاطبي في قوله (...فليس في الحقيقة بتعارض، لا سيما إن كانا في لغتين مفترقتين، فإن اللغات المفترقة ألسنة متباينة، وقياسات مستقلة، فلا تعارض فيها البتة) 
((روي أن أبا عمر بن العلاء سأله سائل قائلاً (أخبرني عما وضعت مما سميته عربية ، أيدخل فيه كلام العرب كله ؟ فقال : لا. قال: فكيف تصنع فيما خالفتك فيه العرب ، وهي حجة ؟ قال أعمل على الأكثر وأسمي ما خالفني لغـات [1])).
نقلاً عن "من أسرار اللغة" 
د. إبراهيم أنيس ، ص12=====================
[1] يلاحظ أنه لم يسمه شذوذاً.  
.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> قال الإمام أبو إسحاق الشاطبي رحمه الله (790) في مقاصده الشافية (4 / 180 - 181):(( .... وهذا كله مبين في الأصول )).
> تعليقات:
> أولا: قوله (مبين في الأصول) كرره مرارا في هذا الكتاب، وقد كنت أظنه يعني أصول الفقه، غير أنه ترجح لي أنه يعني كتابا من تصنيفه في أصول النحو ، فواحسرتاه على فِقدان مثل هذا الكتاب .



شيخنا الحبيب الموقَّر، سلام عليك، وبعد:
ما ترجَّح لديكم بحثا، قد وقفت عليه نصا، فقد ذكر التنبكتي في "نيل الابتهاج" (ص48-49) - بواسطة: مقدمة أبي الأجفان لكتاب: "فتاوى الإمام الشاطبي" ص44 - كتاب: "أصول النحو"، للإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله، وذكر التنبكتي أنه قد أُتلِفَ في حياة مؤلفه، والله أعلم، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أهلا ومرحبا يا شيخنا الفاضل.

افتقدناك طويلا، وافتقدنا مشاركاتك النافعة.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> ((روي أن أبا عمر بن العلاء سأله سائل قائلاً (أخبرني عما وضعت مما سميته عربية ، أيدخل فيه كلام العرب كله ؟ فقال : لا. قال: فكيف تصنع فيما خالفتك فيه العرب ، وهي حجة ؟ قال أعمل على الأكثر وأسمي ما خالفني لغـات [1])).
> 
> نقلاً عن "من أسرار اللغة" 
> د. إبراهيم أنيس ، ص12





أخي الحبيب الشيخ عبدالله الشهري، سلام عليك، وبعد:
ما لي أرى عزوك للنُّقول في نزول ؟! (مداعبة وبجوارها ابتسامة)

خبر أبي عمرو بن العلاء، مسطور في: "طبقات النحويين" لأبي بكر الزبيدي، والله أعلم، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> أهلا ومرحبا يا شيخنا الفاضل.
> 
> افتقدناك طويلا، وافتقدنا مشاركاتك النافعة.


حياك الله شيخنا الفاضل. وكعهدي بك دوما، تأبى إلا التواضع، شأن أهل العلم والفضل، وأرجو أن لا تنسى محبك من صالح دعائك، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> [/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> أخي الحبيب الشيخ عبدالله الشهري، سلام عليك، وبعد:
> ما لي أرى عزوك للنُّقول في نزول ؟! (مداعبة وبجوارها ابتسامة)
>  خبر أبي عمرو بن العلاء، مسطور في: "طبقات النحويين" لأبي بكر الزبيدي، والله أعلم، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


*وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وأرحب بإطلالتك "الاستدراكية" بعيد غياب طويل   . تذكرني بكلام أحمد : إن فاتك الحديث بعلو أدركته بنزول ، فالأمر يسير ، وقد كتبت هذه المشاركة وأنا بعيد عن مكتبتي ، والكتاب بيدي فأردت ألا تفوتني فرصة تدوين الفائدة. اشكر لك تفضلك بالعزو أخي الحبيب.*

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

مرة أخرى: في كلام الشاطبي تعميم وتوسع في ذاك التعميم ولا يكاد يوافق ذلك الكثير والكثير من صنيع النحويين...

----------


## ابن عبيد الفيومي

السلام عليكم يا أبا مالك
وجزاك الله خيرا على اتحافاتك المفيدة النافعة
ولكني أنبه إلى أن هذا الأصل لا يلزم ما يتفرع عنه من لا يقره ابتداءً، وهذا وارد، فهو اجتهاد يخطئ ويصيب صاحبه أو أصحابه، والنحو هو بنية عقلية لفهم كلام العرب تختلف طريقة تركيبها من مدرسة نحوية إلى أخرى، وخلاف المدارس النحوية مشهور وهو تبع لاختلافها في الأصول، فلا ينبغي القطع بتخطيء أحد إلا إن أقر الأصل ثم خالفه في مسألة من مسائله.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

التقعيد أو التأصيل معناه استخراج الأصول العامة من الأفراد الفرعية ، وهذا الاستخراج يكون مبنيا على الاستقراء ، والاستقراء يختلف من شخص إلى آخر من حيث التوسع والاستيعاب .

وقد اتفقت كلمة أهل العلم - إلا من لا عبرة به - على استعمال الاستقراء في مسائل العلم جميعا وفي جميع العلوم .

فإذا سلمنا أن الاستقراء منهج أصيل وحجة قوية في أي علم - كما هو واضح - فلنسأل الآن: ماذا نعني بالاستقراء ولماذا نستقري أصلا ؟!
إذا كنا سنستقري أفراد مسألة معينة ثم بعد ذلك لا نستفيد شيئا من هذا الاستقراء، فلماذا نتعب أنفسنا، ولماذا أجهد العلماء أنفسهم واتفقت كلمتهم على مثل هذا الاستقراء؟!
يعني مثلا باستقراء كلام العرب وجد العلماء أن الفاعل مرفوع وأن المفعول منصوب، والاستقراء هنا شامل لعشرات الألوف من النصوص الواردة عن العرب، ولكن هذا لا يمنع من أنك قد تجد في بعض النصوص الواردة عن العرب أن الفاعل منصوب وأن المفعول مرفوع !
فماذا ستفعل إزاء هذا الأمر؟!
إما أن تقول: كلاهما صواب، وحينئذ يكون الاستقراء الذي فعله العلماء بغير فائدة، ولذلك لم يقل أحد منهم بذلك.
وإما أن تقول: بل الوارد في ألوف النصوص هو الصواب، والآخر شاذ ؛ لأنه لم يرد إلا في نصوص قليلة جدا لا تصلح لتقعيد قاعدة أو تأصيل أصل، وهذا هو المنهج الذي يسير عليه العلماء في العلوم المختلفة.

فأنت أخي الكريم فهمت المسألة بالعكس، فظننت أن القاعدة تقعد أولا ثم تطبق على النصوص ، وهذا خطأ، بل النصوص تستقرى أولا ، ثم ينظر إلى المهيع المطرد والباب المسلوك والطريق الواضح فيتبع ، وما خرج عن ذلك إما أن يكثر فيقدح في التقعيد السابق ، وإما أن يقل فلا يقدح بل يحكم بشذوذه ؛ لأنه لا معنى للاستقراء إلا هذا .

هذا هو المنهج الذي يسلكه العلماء في مختلف العلوم ، وليس النحو بدعا في ذلك .

وليس الحكم بالشذوذ على بعض الوارد معناه إبطاله ، وإنما معناه التوقف به على محله وعدم تعديه إلى غيره ، ولم يفهم بعض المتأخرين هذا المعنى فظن أن قول العلماء بشذوذ بعض القراءات القرآنية أو بعض الوارد عن العرب معناه القدح في القرآن أو التشكيك في كلام العرب ، وهذا فهم باطل لم يقصده أحد من العلماء ، وإنما المقصود أن هذا الوارد لا يقاس عليه غيره بل يقتصر به على محله فقط .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قال الشاطبي في المقاصد الشافية ( 3 / 456 ) :
(( وربما يظن من لم يطلع على مقاصد النحويين أن قولهم "شاذ" أو "لا يقاس عليه" أو "بعيد في النظر القياسي" أو ما أشبه ذلك ضعيف في نفسه وغير فصيح، وقد يقع مثل ذلك في القرآن؛ فيقومون في ذلك بالتشنيع على قائل ذلك، وهم أولى لعمر الله أن يشنع عليهم، ويمال نحوهم بالتجهيل والتقبيح، فإن النحويين إنما قالوا ذلك لأنهم لما استقروا كلام العرب ليقيموا منه قوانين يحذى حذوها وجدوه على قسمين:
قسم سهل عليهم فيه وجه القياس ولم يعارضه معارض لشياعه في الاستعمال وكثرة النظائر فيه فأعملوه بإطلاق؛ علما بأن العرب كذلك كانت تفعل في قياسه.
وقسم لم يظهر لهم فيه وجه القياس، أو عارضه معارض لقلته وكثرة ما خالفه. فهنا قالوا إنه "شاذ" أو "موقوف على السماع" أو نحو ذلك؛ بمعنى أنا نتبع العرب فيما تكلموا به من ذلك ولا نقيس غيره عليه، لا لأنه غير فصيح، بل لأنا نعلم أنها لم تقصد في ذلك القليل أن يقاس عليه، أو يغلب على الظن ذلك، وترى المعارض له أقوى وأشهر وأكثر في الاستعمال، هذا الذي يعنون لا أنهم يرمون الكلام العربي بالتضعيف والتهجين ، حاش لله، وهم الذين قاموا بفرض الذب عن ألفاظ الكتاب، وعبارات الشريعة، وكلام نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فهم أشد توقيرا لكلام العرب، وأشد احتياطا عليه ممن يغمز عليهم بما هم منه برآء.
اللهم إلا أن يكون في العرب من بعد عن جمهرتهم، وباين بحبوحة أوطانهم، وقارب مساكن العجم، أو ما أشبه ذلك ممن يخالف العرب في بعض كلامها وأنحاء عباراتها فيقولون: هذه لغة ضعيفة، أو ما أشبه ذلك من العبارات الدالة على مرتبة تلك اللغة في اللغات، فهذا واجب أن يعرف به، وهو من جملة حفظ الشريعة والاحتياط لها. وإذا كان هذا قصدهم وعليه مدارهم فهم أحق أن ينسب إليهم المعرفة بكلام العرب ومراتبه في الفصاحة، وما من ذلك الفصيح قياس، وما ليس بقياس، ولا تضر العبارات إذا عرف الاصطلاح فيها )).

----------

